# Transportation options in India



## dreamin (Jun 27, 2012)

My friend is planning a trip to India and is unsure of the transportation options, particularly travel by train.  She is flying into New Delhi and wants to travel to Jodhpur, Jaipur, Agra, Varanassi, Goa, Kerela and Mumbai.  Has anyone travelled throughout India and do you have any advice?


----------



## Margariet (Jun 27, 2012)

We have been to nearly all the locations you mentioned. We always flew to the locations or flew in between them. Or we used a car with driver. Normally we always hire a car but in India we hired a car with driver. Often cheaper and no extra charges for waiting or staying overnight.

I am not a train traveler. Even in my home country I don't like to go by train. The idea of going in a train around India would freak me out! I know that some travelers do it - my husband also did it when he was young and was back packing. But he wouldn't do it now. However if train traveling is prefered be sure to book a higher class seating. There should be more luxurious train options like Palace on Wheels but I have never looked much into it.

India is a wonderful country which will bring lots of amazing experiences! Enjoy the preparations!


----------

